# [V] Warrock Account Level 36



## Sebi1900 (25. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch.

  Ich wollte endlich mal meinen Warrock Account hier verkaufen oder gegen irgendwas eintauschen   

  Zu dem Account.

  Nickname : Sebi1900
  Level : 36 (47
  Dinar : 61397

  Mit diesem Account wurde noch nie gehackt oder ähnliches also er ist 100% sauber   
  Ich will den Account loswerden weil ich garkein Warrock mehr zocke.
  Call of Duty reizt mich mehr zur zeit   
  Auf dem Account war schon öfters Gold,-Silber und Bronzepremium drauf deswegen erwarte ich vllt ein bisschen mehr    Also einfach ein Preis vorschlagen oder ähnliches.
  Also wer interesse hat oder irgendwelche fragen einfach bei mir melden, ich werde versuchen so schnell wie möglich zu Antworten   

  Frohe Feiertage!


----------



## Basti2010 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

 ich wollte jetzt mal fragen ob der Acc noch frei ist???

 Wenn ja ich würde ihn gerne nehmen und weiter spielen, aber leider habe ich nichts was ich dir geben kann.
 Oder frage ich mal so was willst du denn so???

 MfG

 Basti2010


----------



## Sebi1900 (2. Februar 2010)

hey
 ja der account ist noch frei ...also ich dachte so an die 20-30 euro vbh


----------



## Basti2010 (2. Februar 2010)

Muss es denn Geld sein^^

 Darf ich mal rein schauen und mich vergwissern das du mich nicht Verarschst^^

 Das ist meine Mail: sebastian.elze97@web.de

 Schreibe mich bitte an ok

 Mfg

 Basti


----------



## Sebi1900 (2. Februar 2010)

wo willst du reinschauen?..und bei welchen punkt soll ich dich verarschen?
 ja es soll geld sein weil ich oft premium da reingesteckt habe.


----------



## Basti2010 (2. Februar 2010)

25€ ok

 ich überweise es dir weil ich sonst keien andere Zahlungsmöglichkeit habe.

 Geht das???


----------



## Sebi1900 (6. Februar 2010)

ja das würde gehen


----------



## Sebi1900 (7. Februar 2010)

Der Account ist noch zu haben, da sich der vermeidliche Käufer nicht mehr meldet.
 Ich verkaufe den Account jetzt für 20€.


----------

